# Ramblin' Rose Soap Cake....



## topcat (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all!

I just cut my soap cake and wanted to share.  It is a lovely combination of oils including macadamia nut and shea butter with goats milk and aloe juice.  Scented with True Rose FO & Patchouli EO.  Thanks for looking!

Tanya


----------



## digit (Mar 10, 2009)

'Nuf said.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 10, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!  And yes, I was yelling!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 10, 2009)

That is beautiful !! I would hate to use that now LOL I'd just wanna sit it out so I could look at it and smell it all day


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 10, 2009)

HOLY MOLY!!  I am speechless.  That soap just looks so beautiful!!  

craftgirl08


----------



## Sibi (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG!!!  That cake is gorgeous!  Be careful though, someone just might wanna take a bite........

But seriously, it's just too pretty to use.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is drop dead gorgeous!!!!!  I have soap cake envy.......


----------



## TessC (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh, that is just beautiful!


----------



## MsBien (Mar 10, 2009)

What else can I say that hasn't already been said?  It is simply gorgeous!


----------



## LJA (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness, those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 10, 2009)

I love looking at soap cakes - they always look like they would be absolutely delicious to eat.  Yours is just gorgeous.  I love the plate you chose, too - really sets it off in the piccies!


----------



## Jola (Mar 10, 2009)

Your soap and pic setup is gorgeous! Does it smell as good as it looks?


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW!!!! Super nice! It looks like cheesecake..... mmmmm


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 10, 2009)

That made me hungry looking at it! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## topcat (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh, thank you everyone for your kind comments   

I was inspired to make this soap cake mostly by Starduster and her beautiful Jessica's Rose Cake which can be seen here on the forum from a while back.....absolutely stunning!

Funnily enough, this is the first soap I have made that _doesn't _make me feel like eating it (lol) - most of my soaps have been inspired by foody items :wink: ....it smells just like a velvety red rose garden in the sun.

I love the idea of presenting a soap cake already cut and placed like a cake on a cake stand, to sell by the slice.  I have heard they are a great idea for party favours too.

Thanks again!!!

Tanya


----------



## squeakyclean (Mar 11, 2009)

looky YUMMY as well as BEAUTIFUL !!!  I can smell from here.....


----------



## starduster (Mar 11, 2009)

*almost 'snuff*



			
				digit said:
			
		

> 'Nuf said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starduster (Mar 11, 2009)

*Beautiful*

You are such a great soapmaker in your own right TC.
Look out soap buying world.
That's very special.
Long Live Rose Soap Cakes.


----------



## rszuba (Mar 14, 2009)

yummmy.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 14, 2009)

Tanya it's beautiful!!
Is that the rose fo that you were going to get from Big Tree Supplies?
Do you get their newsletter?
Did you see that they are getting in new neons and pop micas?
Yay there goes my bank balance.


----------



## heartsong (Mar 14, 2009)

*x*

that is soooo beautiful!  :shock:  absoloutely decadent, and NOT ONE CALORIE! 

monet


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you, thank you everyone!!!  

Chrissy - I had a 15ml bottle of True Rose FO from Heirloom Body Care so I used that....I haven't yet got my Fresh Cut Roses FO from BTS - and yes, I did see they are getting soaping colours too....how awesome!  I have been longing to try the pop micas  

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Me Too!! 
I can't wait to get them. Karen is very nice to do business with too!!


----------

